# Khi bạn đang thắc mắc lắp máy lạnh bao nhiêu tiền ?



## mtrinhtrieuan (30/3/21)

Nhu cầu lắp đặt máy lạnh ngày càng gia tăng trong mùa nóng này. Nếu bạn vẫn còn băn khoăn lựa chọn một nơi giải quyết cái nóng ngay tức khắc -* LẮP MÁY LẠNH BAO NHIÊU TIỀN* ?   Thì công ty chúng tôi sẽ cho bạn câu trả lời thỏa đáng nhất

Có rất nhiều nơi trên thị trường mà khi cần một chiếc máy lạnh, thường người ta hay nghĩ tới như Điện Máy Xanh, Thiên Hòa, Chợ Lớn, vv....Nhưng đương nhiên để các bạn đột nhiên nghĩ đến được những cái tên ấy thì chắc hẳn cần một thời gian dài quảng bá PR, truyền thông hàng ngày. Các bạn đâu biết tại Sài Gòn này những đơn vị thi công và cung cấp máy lạnh chính hãng cũng đang phát triển mạnh và giá cả rẻ hơn khá nhiều vì họ đâu mất tiền cho quảng cáo đa phương tiện !






Triều An cũng là một đại lý cấp một, chuyên phân phối không qua trung gian các dòng máy lạnh nhập khẩu lẫn sản xuất trong nước , tùy theo model và tài chính của bạn, công trình đòi hỏi máy phù hợp....Đơn vị lắp máy lạnh giá rẻ , uy tín tại quận 12 với hơn 10  năm hoạt động và lắp đặt cho hàng trăm công trình trong và ngoài HCM

Đương nhiên là hàng chính hãng, giấy tờ chứng nhận đầy đủ và chúng tôi chuyên lắp máy lạnh công trình , những công trình lớn như nhà hàng, khách sạn, quán bar, bệnh viện, hội trường, nhà xưởng.....Ngoài ra sẽ có những công trình dân dụng như nhà phố, nhà riêng, mà mọi người khi cần, sẽ tìm ngay đến Triều An

*LẮP MÁY LẠNH BAO NHIÊU TIỀN sẽ chẳng có gì đáng băn khoăn khi bạn nhấc máy lên gọi về số tư vấn báo giá 0909.090.622   Ms Tình  *



*Mọi thắc mắc liên hệ với chúng tôi:*

*CÔNG TY TNHH ĐIỆN LẠNH TRIỀU AN*

*Email: info@dienlanhtrieuan.com*

*Điện thoại : 028.37172899 - 028.36100330  - 0909.090.622   Ms Tình*

*Hotline : 0909.629.980*

*VPGD : 403/38/55 Tân Chánh Hiệp 10 - P. Tân Chánh hiệp - Q. 12 -HCM*

Web : www.maylanhtrieuan.com


----------

